# مين عنده فكرة عن امتحان شركة الكهرباء



## dabuhasswa (27 يونيو 2010)

أخوانى المهندسين أنا باستعد لدخول امتحان بشركة الكهرباء مين عنده فكرة عن الأسئلة اللى ممكن تيجى وياريت السؤال و اجابته أصل أنا دفعة 2002 وبصراحة نسيت حاجات كتير ياريت اللى يعرف حاجة يقولها. وجزاكم الله خيرا.:31:


----------



## عماد الكبير (28 يونيو 2010)

FONT="Arial Black"]اخى العزيز هذا ملف ورد بداخله بعض الاسئلة التى وردت فى مقابلات شخصية لمهندسين كهرباءولعلها تفيدك وشكرا .[/FONT] 

http://www.mediafire.com/?jjjfctwunm4


----------



## dabuhasswa (29 يونيو 2010)

:20: جزاك الله خيرا و أنا بجد مش عارفة أشكرك ازاى ملف فعلا شامل لأسئلة بأجابتها . بس أنا مهندسة اتصالات تفتكر ف المقابلة بتبقى هى دى الأسئلة و اللا بيسألوا فى حاجات تخص الاتصالات


----------



## عماد الكبير (29 يونيو 2010)

الاسئلة هو تبقى مختلفة نوعا ما لان الاسئلة الموجودة فى ملف الورد اسئلة لمهندسى الباور واما الاتصالات فتختلف عنها واسوف ابحث للكى عن اسئلة لمهندسى الاتصالات ولكن سامحنى فى الوقت بسبب انشغالى وشكرا


----------



## dabuhasswa (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و انا فى انتظار الرد


----------



## dabuhasswa (18 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة محدش عنده فكرة و اللا أية ياريت اللى يعرف حاجة يقولها لأن الامتحان قرب


----------



## * AishA * (18 يوليو 2010)

dabuhasswa قال:


> يا جماعة محدش عنده فكرة و اللا أية ياريت اللى يعرف حاجة يقولها لأن الامتحان قرب


 


أضم صوتي ل صوتها :19: .. لأني بنفس الوضع.


----------



## wind life (22 يوليو 2010)

rabena maak in shaa allah


----------



## عماد الكبير (22 يوليو 2010)

انا بحثت كتير ملقتش غير اسئلة لمهندسى البارور ولكن هذا ملف مضغوط بداخله 3 ملفات ورد خاصين بأسئلة امتحانات المصرية للاتصالات لمهندسين الاتصالات والشبكات واتمنى اكون افدتك وشكرا والملف فى المرفقات والبا سورد هو www.almohandes.org


dabuhasswa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و انا فى انتظار الرد


----------



## محمد يحيى أبوالوفا (3 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة المحترمين ارسال لى اسءلة امتحان الكهرباء البور حيث اننى لا استطيع تحميله ولكم الشكر


----------



## nerooo125 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا***
جارى التحميل***


----------



## zohri (22 أغسطس 2011)

الملف المرفق بتاع الوزارة التصالات نزلته وما رديشس يتفك فى error الرجو الرد لوسمحتم


----------

